
Samsung Demonstrates New 'Unbreakable' OLED Display Panel - okket
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/07/27/samsung-demos-breakable-oled-panel/
======
exabrial
Challenge accepted. My nieces and nephews could literally destroy a M1 Abrams
tank.

